

Pranav Mistry: The thrilling potential of SixthSense technology - rms
http://www.ted.com/talks/pranav_mistry_the_thrilling_potential_of_sixthsense_technology.html

======
rms
Looks like the MIT Media Lab stuff is coming along very nicely. I'll probably
wait a few years for it to come on a pair of sunglasses though.

This is a follow-up to this video: <http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/481>

